# Visa 489 to visa 887



## ??? (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, anyone please help me to clarify the condition of one year full time work in designated areas. I am holding a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) subclass 489 (Skilled - Regional Sponsored (Provisional)) visa (sponsor by a relative). Wondering if I must work in my nominated occupation for at least 12 months to satisfy the condition?

Much appreciate for your help.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

??? said:


> Hi, anyone please help me to clarify the condition of one year full time work in designated areas. I am holding a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) (class SP) subclass 489 (Skilled - Regional Sponsored (Provisional)) visa (sponsor by a relative). Wondering if I must work in my nominated occupation for at least 12 months to satisfy the condition?
> 
> Much appreciate for your help.


Working any jobs, fulltime, 12 months, >= 35hr pw. Living in regional/designated areas miminum 2 yrs ==> for 887


----------



## ??? (Jun 25, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Working any jobs, fulltime, 12 months, >= 35hr pw. Living in regional/designated areas miminum 2 yrs ==> for 887


Thanks very much. It makes me feel light.

Also, what documents do I need to prove that I live in the designated areas for 2 years and work full time one year? I am renting a room, so I don't have any utility bills under my name.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

??? said:


> Thanks very much. It makes me feel light.
> 
> Also, what documents do I need to prove that I live in the designated areas for 2 years and work full time one year? I am renting a room, so I don't have any utility bills under my name.


Bank statements, rental lease, credit cards, mails, employment letters...


----------



## ??? (Jun 25, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Bank statements, rental lease, credit cards, mails, employment letters...


Cheers. That's awesome.


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Bank statements, rental lease, credit cards, mails, employment letters...


Been helpful with these short answers. Same questions I have in mind answered accuratlly. Thanks.


----------



## ??? (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi RNAussie, one more question please. For 12 months full-time work, does it need to be consecutive 12 months?


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I would seriosly like if you could explain a litte about these regional areas. I am planing to aplpy under 489 family sponsored but im worried if i would not find ANY IT job in those areas.

By proffession im a network engineer and i dnt mind any IT JOB until the 1 year is gone?

How are things happening over there?

Any information wold be highly appreciated.

Thank you

T


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys
I am presently living & working in Tasmania full time and am on a 489 visa. Can someone pl tell me if I have to get PCC, do IELTS & do Medicaid again when I apply for 887 visa.
Pl clarify.
Thanks


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

I have applied for 489 visa on 03/07/2015 with 65 points and I am waiting for my EOI. 
I have following questions in my mind:-

1) What is the success rate of this visa? 
2) How difficult it is to get permanent residency after 489 visa and should we have to give IELTS again?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi guys
> I am presently living & working in Tasmania full time and am on a 489 visa. Can someone pl tell me if I have to get PCC, do IELTS & do Medicaid again when I apply for 887 visa.
> Pl clarify.
> Thanks


Medicals and PCCs, but no IELTS



OnlyAustralia said:


> I have applied for 489 visa on 03/07/2015 with 65 points and I am waiting for my EOI.
> I have following questions in my mind:-
> 
> 1) What is the success rate of this visa?
> 2) How difficult it is to get permanent residency after 489 visa and should we have to give IELTS again?



1- depends on your occupation

2- Not difficult, you need to live 2 years and work 1 year full time in a regional area, then apply for 887


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Medicals and PCCs, but no IELTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is IELTS required on that time?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Is IELTS required on that time?


No ..


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

tarund81 said:


> Hi guys
> I am presently living & working in Tasmania full time and am on a 489 visa. Can someone pl tell me if I have to get PCC, do IELTS & do Medicaid again when I apply for 887 visa.
> Pl clarify.
> Thanks


No you dont require IELTS but I am not sure about PCC


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sunilkchopra said:


> No you dont require IELTS but I am not sure about PCC


you will need fresh PCCs and Medical checks. I already answered that question above in another comment.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks bro
Regards
Tarun


----------

